
Ask HN: This site seems to be stealing blog posts - ankitbko
Anyone knows this site - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;126kr.com&#x2F;
It seems to be be a bot crawling and posting contents of other people articles and blogs without giving due credit. I could see my own blog post appear there. Though I don&#x27;t mind if someone publishes my post but a due credit must be given to the original author.<p>The link to &quot;original article&quot; seems to be broken and redirects back to its own homepage which makes it all the more suspicious.<p>Whois lookup didn&#x27;t give much info on the owners also or any contact about them.
======
mudil
Contact the hosting company. File DMCA take down letter.

[http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2009/07/06/sample-dmca-take-
down-l...](http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2009/07/06/sample-dmca-take-down-
letter/id=4501/)

~~~
ankitbko
Can you help me out here please. Whom should I send DMCA to? Whois does not
discloses any owner's information.
[http://whois.domaintools.com/126kr.com](http://whois.domaintools.com/126kr.com)

~~~
mudil
[https://www.misk.com/kb/find-hosting-company](https://www.misk.com/kb/find-
hosting-company)

------
fiftyacorn
Has anyone contacted these guys to request to an article to be removed? I dont
like that they didnt ask permission - and the back link isnt working

